# GTA SA V1.01 installation problem



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

ok, im tryin 2 install the V1.01 for SA, and i get this error:















anybody have this? and have any solutions?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Are you using a crack or something?


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

no..is that what i would get if i was using a crack? i did let my friend borrow it a while back, i asked him if he copied it, but he said he didnt even use it..he had 2 for months, how did he not use it


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Patches usually only work on the original files, so if you've used a no-cd crack or possibly any mods, they will have to be removed before applying the patch. The error message is saying it can find the exe file, but it's not the original one (either incorrect filesize or hash check).

The only other thing i can think of is perhaps the game needs to be installed to the default folder so the patch can find the files. Or maybe you need to be logged on with admin rights.

Try unistalling the game (backup your save folder first) then reinstall and try the patch again.


----------

